# Spider-Man: No Way Home: Der neue Trailer bringt erneut alte Bekannte zurück



## PCGH-Redaktion (19. November 2021)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Spider-Man: No Way Home: Der neue Trailer bringt erneut alte Bekannte zurück* gefragt.

					Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.

Hier geht es zum Artikel


----------



## MarcHammel (19. November 2021)

Ich freue mich schon auf den Film.  Aber das wird dann wohl auch der letzte MCU-Film sein, den ich mir geben werde.


----------



## AzRa-eL (19. November 2021)

MarcHammel schrieb:


> Ich freue mich schon auf den Film.  Aber das wird dann wohl auch der letzte MCU-Film sein, den ich mir geben werde.


Ja, ich auch! Das wird ein Fest! Wieso aber der Letzte? Allein Guardians of the Galaxy Vol. 3 wird der Hammer bestimmt.


----------



## RyzA (19. November 2021)

AzRa-eL schrieb:


> Ja, ich auch! Das wird ein Fest! Wieso aber der Letzte? Allein Guardians of the Galaxy Vol. 3 wird der Hammer bestimmt.


Und noch Captain Marvel 2 und Dr. Strange 2.


----------



## MarcHammel (19. November 2021)

AzRa-eL schrieb:


> Ja, ich auch! Das wird ein Fest! Wieso aber der Letzte? Allein Guardians of the Galaxy Vol. 3 wird der Hammer bestimmt.


Zugegeben, vermutlich würde ich mir auch ein Spider Man vs. Venom geben und auch noch einen Film, in dem Spidey das Zepter an einen anderen abgibt (Miles Morales). Ich mag die Spider Man-Filme mit Tom Holland. Der Kerl erfüllt die Rolle echt gut. 

Aber für mich war das MCU im Grunde mit Endgame beendet.


----------



## AzRa-eL (19. November 2021)

MarcHammel schrieb:


> Aber für mich war das MCU im Grunde mit Endgame beendet.


Von Phase 1 bis Endgame zu toppen wird wirklich schwer für das MCU. Vor allem da viele gute Figuren dadurch verbrannt wurden, aber wer weiß, vielleicht schaffen sie es tatsächlich es noch epischer zu machen. Vor allem wenn ich mir den Eternals Trailer anschaue, merkt man, dass sie jetzt alles noch viel größer machen wollen.


----------



## MarcHammel (19. November 2021)

AzRa-eL schrieb:


> Von Phase 1 bis Endgame zu toppen wird wirklich schwer für das MCU. Vor allem da viele gute Figuren dadurch verbrannt wurden, aber wer weiß, vielleicht schaffen sie es tatsächlich es noch epischer zu machen. Vor allem wenn ich mir den Eternals Trailer anschaue, merkt man, dass sie jetzt alles noch viel größer machen wollen.


"Noch epischer" ist halt auch nicht immer gut. Das MCU hat mich quasi seit 2008 begleitet und Stück für Stück wurde es größer. Man hat die Charaktere nach und nach besser kennengelernt usw. 

Dieses Kunststück muss Phase 4 erst mal hinbekommen. Aber wenn ich so sehe, was alles kommen soll, glaub ich eher, dass man kein richtiges Konzept wie bei der Infinity-Saga hat.


----------



## AzRa-eL (19. November 2021)

MarcHammel schrieb:


> Dieses Kunststück muss Phase 4 erst mal hinbekommen. Aber wenn ich so sehe, was alles kommen soll, glaub ich eher, dass man kein richtiges Konzept wie bei der Infinity-Saga hat.


Wobei es eigentlich mehr als genug Story-Vorlagen im Comic-Universum gibt, wie die Infinity--Gauntlet Saga. Ist halt nur die Frage, welche Ausrichtung sie gehen werden. Ich denke, dass kann man auch schlecht von ihrer Road-Map rauslesen, da sie wahrscheinlich wieder den gleichen Weg des Story-Tellings gehen werden, indem sie die individuelle Stories der einzelnen Helden, und eine übergeordnete Story mit einer massiven Bedrohung von universalem Ausmaße, erzählen werden. Typisch Marvel Comics halt.


----------



## RyzA (19. November 2021)

AzRa-eL schrieb:


> Vor allem wenn ich mir den Eternals Trailer anschaue, merkt man, dass sie jetzt alles noch viel größer machen wollen.


Ich werde mir den Film wohl doch nicht im Kino angucken. Soviel Sitzfleisch habe ich momentan nicht.
Der geht 157 Minuten. Aber ich hole mir den Film später auf Bluray.


----------



## AzRa-eL (19. November 2021)

RyzA schrieb:


> Ich werde mir den Film wohl doch nicht im Kino angucken. Soviel Sitzfleisch habe ich momentan nicht.


Oder dickes Kissen für den Hintern mitnehmen


----------

